# Dwarf Hotot Babies



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok, since this is no longer a 'false pregnancy' I will have this thread to do updates on the babies. 

Current pics: At 1 day old.



















Tonight will be day 2 and they are starting to get their little fuzz fur in ^.^ they are too cute(as you can tell this is my first ever litter lol). Momma seems to be doing better today and is less tired, but I'm still going to give her a once over, tonight or tomorrow to be on the safe side.



Also, my havana doe B'elanna (Lanna for short) started nesting last night, day 25/26 for her. So I'll be adding her litter/pics onto this thread as well.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 25, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 25, 2010)

Adorable babies!


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks. :biggrin:

They are almost all white now and are little fat bouncing balls of fluff. :inlove:Momma, who is normally quite crabby, has gotten very sweet and easy to be around while handling her kits. I will get some more pics of them in the next day or so, they will be turning a week old tomorrow the 30th/into the 1st(since they were born around midnight). 



On the other hand, B'elanna our chocolate Havana doe is most likely going to kindle tonight or sometime tomorrow at the latest, I put the nest box in on the 27th (which was day 28 for her) and she nested that day, and now is pulling fur and very fidgety. Tomorrow, the 30th is her due day so she's right on time.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Exciting times for youwith one new litter and another to arrive soon . The babies look so sweet!

Jo x


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jun 29, 2010)

She had them. :shock:At like 2:00 while I was cleaning cages in another room. lol


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jun 29, 2010)

So I finally checked on them, there's 6 live nice healthy looking babies, and I found one dead baby.  That was harder than I thought it would be. It looked like it wasn't as formed as the others and there was a good amount of blood around were it was.

I removed the DOA but the hay seems damp around were it was laying (on the rim of the nest and hair) and there is a bit of blood there as well,so how to I go about cleaning it without messing up the nest and hair itself? :?


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jun 29, 2010)

Update: she had more the 7, the blood was coming from another kit that looked like it had be cut open (Lanna has been digging like crazy at the bottom of the nest box for a day or so now) and there was blood covering the back half of the box. 

I didn't expect to find that, it is only my second litter. I didn't think that I could do it after seeing the blood either. 

But, the 6 live babies needed a clean box, so I saved as much hair and hay that was bloodfree and moved the kits while I scrubbed down the back half of the box and laid down new shavings and rearranged the hay and hair to form a new nest.



*sigh* At least I hope that it is alright now.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jun 30, 2010)

Pics 

Dwarf Hotots at about 1 week old (1 week tomorrow) and boy to they wiggle. :shock:Just after I snapped the pic, one went crawling up my arm and the other wiggled down to my lap and up to my knee. 








and

B'elanna's litter of 6 (even though it looks like one big pile o' babies)













More later.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jul 3, 2010)

The Hotot babies are 8 days old today and have started opening their eyes. :biggrin2lus, one of them (which at this point looks like a doe but I'd know better later) is starting to pop out of the nest and visit mom (who has been wonderful with them), it seems that every time I go in there 'she's' out of the nest exploring lol

I'll get pics up as soon as I get a few good ones of them staying still.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jul 4, 2010)

Scratch that last post, they are 10 days old today, making yesterday their 9th day of life. 

Tried sexing them again today, to me it looks like one girl and one boy, the boy likes to hide in the back of the box and the girl LOVES to jump out and bug mom. :biggrin:


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jul 6, 2010)

Almost 2 weeks old and eyes open.






With Momma





Ready to sneek out of the box:











They have learned to be little ninjas when they are out of their box and want to get back in. They pop over to the front corner of the box, climb up the cage wall to the top of the baby saver wire (and thus the top of the box as well which is 4 inches high) and belly flop into the hay. :biggrin:Cutest darn thing I have ever seen.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jul 6, 2010)

More pics!

The 'Havana Pile'





(as one of the girls dog piles on top of her litter mates lol)

I just tried sexing the Havana group for the first time since they hit 7 days old, at this point it looks like 4 bucks and 2 does.



and one of the hotots trying to pose :biggrin:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 7, 2010)

I just love dwarf hotots with their eyeliner.  They're on my list of "someday" rabbits.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 7, 2010)

Too adorable for words. *sigh*...baby buns...:hearts:


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jul 12, 2010)

^.^

Well the hotots are turning 3 weeks this thursday, and are loving life outside their box, which they only use for sleeping now.

I had to put a crock of water in today, as I noticed one of them standing on its tip toes getting a few sips of water from the bottle.  They have been jumping ontop of momma's head and digging right into her pellets (I bet she loves that). The little boy has taken a liking to sitting in mom's hay feeder (it is a long metal pan that hangs onto the side wire from TSC, since she wont use a hanging wire hay feeder) so he'll sit and eat and has fallen asleep within the hay 

They have been wonderful to hold and will nuzzle and lick you to death. :inlove:



The Havana's are all still here. The four largest are safely with their mother Lanna, who had rejected them for some reason, and then has been working double-time with them now. (we are thinking that it was from us giving her too much attention and bothering her so much, since her breeder keeps them caged all day) But we have kept the two runts with our Hotot since she is giving them the best chance at life.

Both havana runts now have their eyes open, though they are still very small, and I believe 1 out of the other 4 havanas has its eyes open, so I may be working with the others to get them open before too long.

Will get more pics soon!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 12, 2010)

sweet


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 12, 2010)

They all loook soo cute!!  
I was once almost talked into getting Dwarf Hotots...  I wonder why I declined? haha. They are adorable. I want one now. 
 

Can't wait for more pictures!  

Emily


----------

